# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Jason Gardiner Helps To Educate Thousands During Live Streaming Hair Transplant Proce

## tbtadmin

In the UK and Australia, Jason Gardiner, is best known to audiences for his role as a judge on the hit TV show Dancing on Ice (Granada/ITV), but to TBT fans here in the U.S. and abroad, Jason has become the poster boy for successful, state of the art surgical hair restoration. Jason has put [...]Jason Gardiner Helps To Educate Thousands During Live Streaming Hair Transplant Procedure is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## PayDay

You are the man Spencer! Wow this was a really cool interview.  I dont know if I would have the courage to let it all hang out like that, I admire Jason Gardiner and thank him very much for doing this for all of us!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Huge respect for Jason. The final result is going to be awesome. Hopefully Spencer sneaks in a question about Histogen with Dr. Ziering in part 2.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spex

Great stuff ! Kudos to Jason and Spencer :Cool: 

I didn't watch the entire thing but great idea.

Two questions - 

1. How many grafts?
2. Where did all the new grafts go ? 

 When we all saw Jason reveal his new hair from HT no. 1 on national TV and discuss it openly on " This Morning " his hair was INCREDIBLEY thick and dense throughout the entire area on top and there didn't appear to be anywhere to put any further hair .. :Confused: 

Where did HT 2 go ?


Best 
Spex

----------


## mattj

Hehe. Spex, I think you know.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Follicle Death Row

It's going to be an awesome result. The hair from HT1 looked pretty damn good in that video sans concealer. Will be interesting to see the end result.

----------


## Delphi

> Great stuff ! Kudos to Jason and Spencer
> 
> I didn't watch the entire thing but great idea.
> 
> Two questions - 
> 
> 1. How many grafts?
> 2. Where did all the new grafts go ? 
> 
> ...


 Don't be such a hater Spex.

----------


## 67mph

Truly great, well done Jason for smacking hairloss in the face and hitting it full on and dealing with it best you could and for telling your story, it really helps!

Of course, well done to all that were involved in getting the result Jason wanted and will have.

57mph

----------


## Spex

Ok Delphi,  ill try :Cool: 

Just a shame IMHO that possibly we will never know the actual result considering he went on TV disclosing the results of HT one at 8 months with NO reference to any assistance from any concealers when IMHO he wears them.

Actual result :

 


Result 8 months post op displayed on TV.







Little different arnt they .. 


I think its still a good result  - just a shame IMO that its been misrepresented but maybe this is how clinics will be 
allowed to display their before and after pictures now. 

If clinics were to all display their before and afters with assistance from concealers there would be NUMEROUS unsatisfied patients.
The industry is full of smoke and mirrors unfortunately so just add it to the list. :Wink: 

Having realistic and appropriate expectations is VITAL.


Best
Spex

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Do you reckon Jason will drop the concealers after the second procedure Spex? Also I reckon Wayne Rooney must be using dermmatch.

----------


## Spex

Given the pressure he is now under for a "successful" HT given the media attention its pretty much  a guarantee wouldnt you say. :Wink:  I mean its clear he wore them previously without disclosing so i dont think he'll have any issue doing the same again do you ? 

Rooneys HT after only 2 months was longer , fuller, denser than ANY HT ive ever seen in my life. Like Gardner under intense pressure from the media for their results to be INCREDIBLE otherwise could you image the ridicule... 

Dermatch, Nanogen, Tokkick, Courve  - you name it , im sure they are familiar with these products as already proved  :Smile:

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I suppose on a norwood 6 scalp we're looking at approx. 240cm2 of scalp to cover. 9000 grafts would only give an average density of 37.5 FU/cm2. Of course they'll go denser in the frontal third and less so in the crown but I don't think it's possible to create a full appearance unless concealers are used. Or unless the patient is maybe norwood 4 and can maintain some native hair with medications. I just hope people don't look at these high profile celeb cases and think that what they're seeing is all real and they can also have a full head of hair again.

Wazza may run out of hair unless Replicel comes along in time.  :Smile:  I don't think Rooney had stabilised the progression when he decided to go for the HT. I might be wrong there though. We'll see in time I guess.

----------


## Bonkerstonker

Jason wants stringing up and a smack in the mouth for tricking people on tv with concealer, my friend nearly went for a ht with ziering because he thought the results were outstanding which they are with concealer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jotronic

Anyone that knows anything about concealers can see Jason's crown in the shot below and see that he's using concealer. The demarcation in the crown shows the dull non-reflective texture of his hair caused by the concealer vs. the healthy sheen of the donor hair just below. He should be ashamed of himself for such a charade.

----------


## PayDay

Spex and Jotronic, I wrote this a few months ago on another thread. I am a fan of the both of you and Ive always been impressed with your knowledge on the forum and have been motivated by seeing your great hair transplants, but this is ridiculous! 

I wonder if Jotronic and Spex would be making such a big deal out of this if  Jason went to Hasson and Wong or Dr. Feller?  He has the right to present himself anyway he wants to on TV.  I agree it would have been nice if he told the TV people that he was wearing concealer to thicken his new hair up, but he's not selling hair transplants like you are, hes just putting himself out to the world letting people know that he wanted to do fix his hair loss and what he did worked for him. Being able to look that good with consealer only proves how good his hair transplant really was. Delphi, said it right, DON'T BE SUCH HATERS! It looks petty and make me really question your true motives.

----------


## Spex

Thanks for your input Joe and presenting the pics. Maybe now along with _selling_ HT's to the uninformed we should make sure our clinics patients add a variety of concealers too when they show their after pics, (yet not disclose it) in order to enhance the post op result -  seems fair to some..

----------


## ejj

I dont like Jason Gardiner , in fact I would go as far to say that the man is a `tit`

Twenty years ago i had frontal balding and wore a cap almost all the time . Socially some people would snatch my hat and pass comments like `baldy` thinking it was a laugh ... yes it hurt , it hurt like hell . I was 23 years of age and prepared to do anything to get my hair back .

I saw Dr Miles Wislang who promised me he could give me my hair back .. now for the important part .... he then put a magazine in front of me with what i now know were fasified pictures of impossibly good results , i was hooked and 14 days later went under the knife .

The last twenty years have been spent saving hard earned cash and having several procedures in an  attempt to gain a more normal appearence ... so if the magazine that had been placed in front of me showed the real results of big plugs and tufts of corn row hair , would i have gone through with it ... NO 

Regardless of results shown in a magazine or on a TV show false is false and misleading , why not show the results of the transplant as a standalone procedure , and then show the concealer being applied and the results of the two combined ,that would be really informative and gain respect , however   Mr Gardiner and his Dr are hiding the truth in what I see as nothing more than a ` sales pitch `.. I wonder if they realise the possible consequences of there actions 

Spex and Joe , respect to you both for putting your heads up in the firing line once again for the benefit of others 

Regards 

ej

----------


## ejj

ps  Rooney`s a `tit ` to !

regards 

ej

----------


## 67mph

I understand each persons comments here both positive and negative whatever side of the fence you sit on.

Where i stand on it is, why do 'celebrities' have to disclose everything, it's entirely up to them how much or how little ht info they come forward with!

Here comes the important bit (imo!), they are under no obligation to babysit every potential ht patient, no obligation to provide all research documentation to the lazy potential ht patient, no obligation to insure each and every potential ht patient has and will make the very best decision in getting their own personal ht with who and when.

I feel this is an important a point to raise here.

I've been researching hairloss for quite a while now and have never been influenced in getiing a ht via a 'celebrities' result shown on tv!
I've only ever been inspired by their courage to come out about their balding, how they choose to show a recent result in gaining back the look they desire is entirely up to them.

I'm on sites juat like this one for one reason and that's to do my own research and nobody elses, we all preach we should do that at the very very least right?

I get it though that without people reporting the bad my research could be screwed but this is why (as the great man would say) we all, all, have to do our due diligence, ahmen!

Regards,
57mph

----------


## Jotronic

Let's not pretend what is going on here. Jason Gardiner was displayed on national television as a trophy. A trophy for what was "accomplished" by Dr. Zeiring and as a visual testatment to what is possible with 3500 grafts on a NW6. In turn, he has become an unwilling poster boy for hair restoration with God knows how many balding men suddenly wanting to have his results. 

When 57mph asks why celebrities have to reveal anything or everything, the answer is is simple. Because they are advertising a certain product and saying "look what it did for me" and Jason Gardiner is essentially becoming a "Jotronic" or "Spex" as a spokesperson for his doctor. There is ONE difference between JG going on television and saying "look at me" than me or Spex building blogs, going on radio, television etc. and saying the same thing. Spex and I would be crucified by all of you reading this if we did so with concealers as JG has. Anyone that says differently would be lying to themselves and to the group. 

In essence, Spex and I would be guilty of false advertising, not for a deoderant we may use or a car we may drive, but for a surgical procedure that forwever alters one's appearance, for better or for worse.

----------

